# Will my other chickens pluck my polish chickens feathers out?



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Does any one else have polish hens with other breeds?


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a bantam polish that free ranges with the big girls and have not had any problems with them plucking her feathers out. She is in a separate coop with the other bantams, tho.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a small LF crested polish that hangs with my LF red comet and by two bantam buff rocks. They all get along just fine.


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

Kokoschicks said:


> Does any one else have polish hens with other breeds?


Www.hencam.com has polish in a mixed flock.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

I had her in a cage inside my coop so they could see eachother without pecking then I let her out at night and everything went well. I woke up this morning and went out in the coop and she was bleeding because they plucked so many feathers out  I have her back in cage what is my best bet to do?


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Kokoschicks said:


> I had her in a cage inside my coop so they could see eachother without pecking then I let her out at night and everything went well. I woke up this morning and went out in the coop and she was bleeding because they plucked so many feathers out  I have her back in cage what is my best bet to do?


There are many "no pick" products. We use Rooster Booster. A couple of applications and it tastes so nasty the other birds leave her alone.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

How long did you have her in the cage? Best bet would be a couple of weeks in the cage and then supervise the chickens in the run or yard.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

For a few days but they seem to be getting along better now thanks!


----------

